# Former classical musician in search of classical music



## tonedialler (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi.

10 years ago I stopped playing the alt block flute. at that time I had been playing it for 9 years. Time passed and so did my interest for classical music. But a couple of months ago I dicided to buy Vivaldi's The Four Seasons, sort of an experiment really. 
But wow did it reignite my passion for classical music! 
I have spend the last two months listening to The Four Seasons at least once a day. For me its the perfect music.

My question is this: Can some of you maybe suggest me 2-3 pieces that has the same "feel" and grandour as Vivaldi's The Four Seasons? Any help would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I would definitely steer you in the direction of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos, Telemann's suite for Recorder in A minor might be another good way to go, as well as checking out more Vivaldi.

I'd also recommend looking into Marcello, Corelli, and Handel.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

If you like Vivaldi for his sparkle and ebullience, Mozart would be a good choice for branching out from baroque. Listen to the K 364 Sinfonia Concertante.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I put 264 in my previous post, which is _not_ the K number of the Sinfonia Concertante. It is fixed now.


----------



## Whipsnade (Mar 17, 2011)

Bach's violin concertos including the concerto for two violins. If you enjoyed Vivaldi you should love these because Bach was greatly influenced by Vivaldi.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tartini was a contemporary of Vivaldi. His violin sonatas have an emotional intensity far surpassing Vivaldi. The famous sonata known as 'The Devil's Trill' is only one of a large treasure trove.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome back to the fold.
Perhaps you will enjoy this






The remaining sections are listed in the comments

Rob


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

If you like the Four Seasons, try branching out into other concertos also by Vivaldi!

L'Estro Armonico (his Opus 3) is another set of 12 violin (for 1, 2, or 4 violins) concertos.
Here are a few samples: 










------

I'm also currently getting into La Stravaganza, his Opus 4, another set of 12 violin concertos.






------

If you're feeling a bit adventurous, do what I do and take a dive! http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conce...2F8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317353000&sr=8-1 I got this set of Opus 1-12 (mostly violin concertos, some for other instruments, some sonatas). Considering it's 19 CDs, it's a really good price. Granted, I've only listened to Opus 1-4 from that set so far, but it's been consistently good.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Handel's Water Music is a good one. Also there is more great music to be found in Vivaldi's work, the L'Estro Armonico concertos.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Claudio Monteverdi:
Prelude to the Opera, Orfeo:




Zefiro Torna:





Jean-Philippe Rameau ~ Rondeau des Indes Galantes: (It's a party!) plenty of other wonderful dance music from his various ballets and operas....





François Couperin ~ Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (remarkable pianism / musicianship in play here)





Antonio Vivaldi:
Concerto con molti stromenti in Do maggiore RV 588




Antonio Vivaldi - La tempesta di mare - concerto per violino e archi 





The Concerto for two mandolins in D is a delight





!!! I couldn't resist ~ Do not pass this up! The adagio done as a duet; performed by Bobby McFarren and Yo-Yo Ma :-} !!!





Haendel's Concerti Grossi are wonderful, and I think too often overlooked.

If you can bear late classical, Beethoven's Triple concerto, for Violin, 'Cello and Piano, is one helluva lively romp.

Grieg Holberg Suite, a baroque-reference suit, either in the original piano version or his re-working for string orchestra.
Here, in each version, the prelude:









Likewise, Ravel's Tombeau de Couperin: another multiple movement baroque suite format. Here, the prelude with the remarkable Monique Haas, pianist.





lastly, more 20th century 'back to baroque' neoclassicism,
Stravinsky ~ Concerto in Eb, Dumbarton Oaks, modeled upon the Bach Concerti Grossi (Brandenburg Concerti)









That ought to be enough to keep you off the streets and out of trouble for a while.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

There are the twelve concerti by Corelli, op3. Can't say I like them as much as_ La stravaganza _or Handel's op 6, but Michael Tippett used the first movement of no 2 to supply themes for his _Fantasia concertante on a theme of Corelli _(two violins and viola soloists, two string orchestras) which might be described as "back to baroque neoclassicism" meets English lyricism of an exceptionally ravishing kind:






For me, ASMF under Neville Marriner is still the best in this.

If, by any chance, you don't know Tippett's _Concerto for double string orchestra_ then that's a must have in the same category. First movement here:


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Try Arcangelo Corelli, _12 Concerti Grossi, _op. 6, many people especially know and love the No. 8, called the "Christmas" concerto. But many of them are nice! _Buona fortuna!_

Best Regards,

George


----------

